# UFC 205



## Poccington (Sep 28, 2016)

McGregor v Alvarez for the Lightweight title as the main event and a card that is absolutely stacked with great matches.

The press conference was last night and saw Conor McGregor at his shit talking best, the highlight being when he absolutely buried Jeremy Stephens for piping up during a question. Here's some of the best bits...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 28, 2016)

This Saturday?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 2, 2016)

Conor has a fucking Masters in Shit Talking!

"Who the fuck is THAT guy?!" hahahahahahhahahaha classic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 2, 2016)

M


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This Saturday?



No.

*UFC 205: Alvarez vs. McGregor* is an upcoming mixed martial arts event promoted by the Ultimate Fighting Championship that will be held on November 12, 2016 at Madison Square Garden in New York City, New York.

UFC 205 - Wikipedia


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 9, 2016)

THIS Saturday.

I am so freaking pumped for this card. Can't wait.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

Great card so far. Connor fight on now.

LETS GO.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

Round 1, Conor. Easily. Maybe even 10-8, depending on how they see that 3rd knockdown.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

DONE. 

Early stoppage? ANYONE???


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

MOST EPIC POST FIGHT OF EVER!!!!!

"I just wanna say, from the bottom of my heart, I wanna take this chance to apologize... TO ABSOLUTELY FUCKING NOBODY!! GIVE THE CHAMPION WHAT THE FUCK HE WANTS!!!"

Shit man what a fight.


----------



## WarMachine504 (Nov 13, 2016)

What a card! Wonderboy wtf!? Karolina, what a tough chick... And the other woman who beat Tate into retirement! Then Mcgregor, what a clinic he put on. I only wish we could've seen Kennedy go at Evans tonight too. 

...and if an anvil had fallen on Michael f'ing Bisping, a la Looney Tunes style, I wouldn't have been mad at all...


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

WarMachine504 said:


> What a card! Wonderboy wtf!? Karolina, what a tough chick... And the other woman who beat Tate into retirement! Then Mcgregor, what a clinic he put on. I only wish we could've seen Kennedy go at Evans tonight too.
> 
> ...and if an anvil had fallen on Michael f'ing Bisping, a la Looney Tunes style, I wouldn't have been mad at all...


Double agree. 

I cant WAIT to see Bisping get his comeuppance.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 13, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> MOST EPIC POST FIGHT OF EVER!!!!!
> 
> "I just wanna say, from the bottom of my heart, I wanna take this chance to apologize... TO ABSOLUTELY FUCKING NOBODY!! GIVE THE CHAMPION WHAT THE FUCK HE WANTS!!!"
> 
> Shit man what a fight.



"Double champ does whatever the F@$* he wants".......made me think of the honey badger.....


----------



## Sendero (Nov 13, 2016)

McGregor's timing of his left straight is crazy!  The power & precision he throws it with is beautiful.  

Scariest person in the UFC goes to Yoel Romero, but also most unlikeable.  Almost every fight he does something that is questionable, like not getting off the stool or pouring water all over himself to make himself more slippery.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 13, 2016)

Conor is just a monster. When he fights smart, nobody at FW or LW can beat him.

He didn't just win last night, he made it look like he was doing some light pad work. Just a ridiculous performance.

Also his takedown defence has come on tenfold since Dillon Dannis has come into his camps.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 16, 2016)

For those that might have missed it- I truly feel that Conor is on par with maybe only Muhammad Ali in shit talking.

Dude got his doctorate for this piece of work.






ETA- He's like MMA's step father, you don't have to like him but you WILL respect. Thanks, Childish Gambino.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 16, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> For those that might have missed it- I truly feel that Conor is on par with maybe only Muhammad Ali in shit talking.
> 
> Dude got his doctorate for this piece of work.
> 
> ...



Goddamn


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Goddamn


Right?

So many good parts. An on the end?

"Yes Joe you're welcome!"

All the lulz


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> ETA- He's like MMA's step father, you don't have to like him but you WILL respect. Thanks, Childish Gambino.



"Where's my 2nd belt!?!  This is a billion dollar company, it should have been polished and ready for me!"


----------

